# Education - Vice Principal



## Ndunk1234 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,

Just after some information about primary vice principal jobs. I have been given a rough offer but this is not set in stone. 

What sort of salary and package should be offered?

It is a new school with the English curriculum and I would be vice principal of primary. I am married but we have no children. My husband would be looking for work too as a teacher with 15+ years experience. I would rather we were in different schools to keep life and work separate. :boxing:

Thanks for any advice.


----------

